# Yanmar YM4500D



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

_Good morning to the group,
I just acquired a Yanmar YM 4500Db. I am looking for any information on it, parts manual. Operator manual, service, etc.
Thank you in advance for your time. Have a safe and fun Mother’s Day.
Chris_


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Chris. There is few great Yanmar folks here, so you've come to the right place.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

(7) YANMAR YM4500 PARTS MANUAL NPC-1056 | Tractor Forum


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Thank you! I had bought the book, but didn’t know there was a pdf.
Now just need to translate, lol!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Wa6cp said:


> Thank you! I had bought the book, but didn’t know there was a pdf.
> Now just need to translate, lol!


To translate the PDF, take PDF image captures and upload them to Yandex OCR. Japanese to English.






Translate text from photos from English and other languages – Yandex.Translate


Use Yandex Translate to translate text from photos into Czech, English, French, German, Italian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Turkish, Ukrainian and other languages (only available when you are online).




translate.yandex.com





The YM4500 has a very odd engine in the Yanmar lineup, 4T90. It's not widely used anywhere else. So, treat it with lots of TLC for years of use.

Read up on the YM4500 here:









Yanmar - Model Cover Pages


A brief viewing of what I believe to be a 3t84T. 16 minute mark Power steering on this one. :geek: WOW, that last YT vid is amazing near the end when the guy revs the engine from idle to 3,000rpms. It was super FAST with the turbo. My YM2610 can't possibly get there without the turbo...




www.tractorbynet.com





The YM4500 shares body parts with the YM5000 and some of the parts with the JD1450 & JD1650.

Hydraulic fluid has to be J20C. Universal fluid must say, 'meets' J20C specification and NEVER state 'compatible with'.

JD Hy-Gard and Yanmar TF500A is J20C.









Now, all of the Yanmar 4-cylinder engines can use 10W30 or 15W40 engine oils. 2 and 3 cylinders use 10W30.










As your machine is close to a John Deere JD1250 or JD1450, then download the OPS Manuals for free from their website here (yes they are in English):






Search for Equipment Publications - Technical Information Store







techpubs.deere.com





I wish you the best of luck. Not many YM4500 machines were ever made. It was basically replaced by the YM5000.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

That is great info! I sure appreciate your time! 
Thank you again.
Have a safe weekend!


----------



## acoard (8 mo ago)

Hello Wa6cp,

I bought a YM4500D off my neighbor last year when he moved. I have been searching the Internet for the last year and you are the first person I have seen who has one as well. Maybe we could stay in contact with each other since they seem to be a fairly rare tractor.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

acoard said:


> Hello Wa6cp,
> 
> I bought a YM4500D off my neighbor last year when he moved. I have been searching the Internet for the last year and you are the first person I have seen who has one as well. Maybe we could stay in contact with each other since they seem to be a fairly rare tractor.
> View attachment 79509





acoard said:


> Hello Wa6cp,
> 
> I bought a YM4500D off my neighbor last year when he moved. I have been searching the Internet for the last year and you are the first person I have seen who has one as well. Maybe we could stay in contact with each other since they seem to be a fairly rare tractor.
> View attachment 79509





acoard said:


> Hello Wa6cp,
> 
> I bought a YM4500D off my neighbor last year when he moved. I have been searching the Internet for the last year and you are the first person I have seen who has one as well. Maybe we could stay in contact with each other since they seem to be a fairly rare tractor.
> View attachment 79509


Hello Acoard,
Sure, that sounds great! Name is Chris, located in Northern California. I also bought mine from a neighbor. I bought the Japanese parts manual. BMaverick told me of an app that translates to English. I’m still trying to make it work. Do you have info on the oil filter? I’ve tried cross referencing to no avail.
looking forward to sharing info.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Wa6cp said:


> Hello Acoard,
> Sure, that sounds great! Name is Chris, located in Northern California. I also bought mine from a neighbor. I bought the Japanese parts manual. BMaverick told me of an app that translates to English. I’m still trying to make it work. Do you have info on the oil filter? I’ve tried cross referencing to no avail.
> looking forward to sharing info.
> View attachment 79510


Does the machine have the hood and front panels? If not, then find a donor JD1250/JD1450 as those should work. 

As for the Yandex translate Japanese to English, just take an image (screen shot) of the Japan text as a copy and then do a paste into the Yandex screen. From there, you can pick at the top center the languages you want to work with. 

It would be nice to have more images of this rare machine. It's only rare because of the engine 4T90. The body, frame, hydraulics, etc should align with the YM5000 and the JD1250, 1450, 1650 machines.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Does the machine have the hood and front panels? If not, then find a donor JD1250/JD1450 as those should work.
> 
> As for the Yandex translate Japanese to English, just take an image (screen shot) of the Japan text as a copy and then do a paste into the Yandex screen. From there, you can pick at the top center the languages you want to work with.
> 
> It would be nice to have more images of this rare machine. It's only rare because of the engine 4T90. The body, frame, hydraulics, etc should align with the YM5000 and the JD1250, 1450, 1650 machines.


Hi Bret,
Yes, sorry, I will post some. Just getting some work done. 
chris


----------



## ke6faw (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello Bret and Acoard,
here are some pictures.
Acoard, just wanted to make sure that you received my reply, that I would look forward to keeping in touch.


----------



## ke6faw (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Good morning,
Do you know what the little reservoir in the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd picture is used for?
Thank you


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Wa6cp, I believe that reservoir is used for the Thermostart for cold weather starting. You fill the reservoir with diesel full and turn of the Thermostart circuit. The Thermostart heats up and opens a one way valve and the diesel fuel is dripped onto the red hot thermo coil and actually starts a fire in the intake manifold which heats up the air for cold starting. You can google Thermostart and there are YouTube’s videos that shows how it works.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ke6faw said:


> View attachment 79553
> View attachment 79553
> View attachment 79554
> View attachment 79554
> ...


There are hints of the 3T90 engine parts and the new generation of the fuel pump in this 4T90.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> There are hints of the 3T90 engine parts and the new generation of the fuel pump in this 4T90.


Thank you JB. I’ll search on YouTube.
Working on learning all about it.


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Wa6cp said:


> Thank you JB. I’ll search on YouTube.
> Working on learning all about it.


They use that same system, Thermostart, on a lot of different tractors, I have one on my Ford 5000. The Thermostart is only used with Diesel engines that I’m aware of. Had the same Thermostart on my old Yanmar YM1500


----------



## acoard (8 mo ago)

Hey Chris (Wa6cp), fantastic pictures of your tractor. Your tractor is in great condition. Mine is very well used with a lot of hours. I will check on the oil filter for you, I can’t remember what is on there. Yes, we will keep in touch. I’m in Central Georgia. Thanks, Andrew (acoard). It looks like the pictures were posted by ke6faw, Is that also you?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Wa6cp said:


> Hello Acoard,
> Sure, that sounds great! Name is Chris, located in Northern California. I also bought mine from a neighbor. I bought the Japanese parts manual. BMaverick told me of an app that translates to English. I’m still trying to make it work. Do you have info on the oil filter? I’ve tried cross referencing to no avail.
> looking forward to sharing info.
> View attachment 79510


Oil filter is on page 19 of the PDF manual as item-16. 










It does show the filter p/n 121750-35150 and the SAE 80072









Yanmar documents mention this p/n 121750-35150 was superseded by p/n 123672-35151. This p/n can now be cross referenced to many name brand filters.






Oil filter cross reference


52 replacement oil filters for YANMAR 123672-35151. See cross reference chart for YANMAR 123672-35151 and more than 200.000 other oil filters.



www.oilfilter-crossreference.com


----------



## acoard (8 mo ago)

Thank you bmaverick.
My neighbor changed the oil before I purchased the tractor, I just looked at the filter that is currently on there and it is a NAPA 1553. That number does not appear on the cross reference that you posted. I will do a little more research.

I did find a cross reference chart on the FRAM site for the NAPA 1553






FRAM Hydraulic Spin-on Filter P1654A | FRAM


FRAM Hydraulic Spin-on Filter P1654A



www.fram.com





Down in the section competitor comparison, it shows a whole bunch of oil filters.
As I said above, my neighbor installed the 1553 filter so I can only guess that it is correct. I may take it off and take a look at it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

acoard said:


> Thank you bmaverick.
> My neighbor changed the oil before I purchased the tractor, I just looked at the filter that is currently on there and it is a NAPA 1553. That number does not appear on the cross reference that you posted. I will do a little more research.
> 
> I did find a cross reference chart on the FRAM site for the NAPA 1553
> ...


WIX, Pro-Tech, NAPA and Carquest are all made by the parent company Mann-Hummel. Farm is it's own company and had been under several different owners in the past few decades. Some really good owners too. Don't use the bottom ended Fram brand. Those are really band-aid filters for a certain 3,000 miles and/or 3 month use. The materials do come apart over time. Their better filters are the ones to seek after. 

Pro-Tech would be a choice to use as it's the Wix brand for commercial, off-road heavy equipment and Ag machines. Likewise Purolator fits in the same realm. 

Go with the tallest filter possible with a by-pass valve. Filtration media to be 22-mircons up to 31-microns for best flow to prevent oil starvation.


----------



## acoard (8 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> WIX, Pro-Tech, NAPA and Carquest are all made by the parent company Mann-Hummel. Farm is it's own company and had been under several different owners in the past few decades. Some really good owners too. Don't use the bottom ended Fram brand. Those are really band-aid filters for a certain 3,000 miles and/or 3 month use. The materials do come apart over time. Their better filters are the ones to seek after.
> 
> Pro-Tech would be a choice to use as it's the Wix brand for commercial, off-road heavy equipment and Ag machines. Likewise Purolator fits in the same realm.
> 
> Go with the tallest filter possible with a by-pass valve. Filtration media to be 22-mircons up to 31-microns for best flow to prevent oil starvation.


Thank you bmaverick for the info.
I usually don’t use Fram basic filters unless I’m desperate, but their website has the best cross-reference that I can find. LOL Oh I did discover when I was at Advance Auto Parts last night that Fram is now owned by the same company that owns Advance. I’m still going to work on determining which oil filter is the correct one for the YM4500. I’m about due for an oil change and a hydraulic fluid change. Thanks again Andrew


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

acoard said:


> Hey Chris (Wa6cp), fantastic pictures of your tractor. Your tractor is in great condition. Mine is very well used with a lot of hours. I will check on the oil filter for you, I can’t remember what is on there. Yes, we will keep in touch. I’m in Central Georgia. Thanks, Andrew (acoard). It looks like the pictures were posted by ke6faw, Is that also you?


Thanks Andrew,
Yes, i posted the pictures.
I did find an oil filter, WIX 51807. It had the exact measurements as the one I removed.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Wa6cp said:


> Thanks Andrew,
> Yes, i posted the pictures.
> I did find an oil filter, WIX 51807. It had the exact measurements as the one I removed.


Yes, ke6faw was my old HAM radio callsign.
Chris


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Wa6cp said:


> Thanks Andrew,
> Yes, i posted the pictures.
> I did find an oil filter, WIX 51807. It had the exact measurements as the one I removed.


Andrew,
Where is the Hydraulic filter located, and what would be the brand/number of the filter?
I appreciate your time.
Chris


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Hi Andrew,
Were you able to find the hydraulic filter location?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The 4500 has a strainer in the transmission right behind where the hydraulic suction line attaches.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Thank you Winston,
I appreciate it!


----------



## acoard (8 mo ago)

Thank you Winston 
Wa6cp, were you able to find it? I had not looked for mine yet. I have not changed the hydraulic fluid yet.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

acoard said:


> Thank you Winston
> Wa6cp, were you able to find it? I had not looked for mine yet. I have not changed the hydraulic fluid yet.


Hi Anthony,
I have the area, but am hesitant to open it up, as it was low when I bought it, and I put in 5 gallons..
Also, WIX 51807 is the oil filter.
Another question is, I have a small leak at either end of the drive shaft. 
Does any one think it would be ok to catch the fluid and put it back in?
5 gallons at John Deere here in Northern California is $135.00!
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Wa6cp said:


> Hi Anthony,
> I have the area, but am hesitant to open it up, as it was low when I bought it, and I put in 5 gallons..
> Also, WIX 51807 is the oil filter.
> Another question is, I have a small leak at either end of the drive shaft.
> ...



I don't know what fluid you are using. I used Travelers brand in my old Yanmar 2002D for years and have used the same stuff in my Bobcat hydrastat for years. That is a pretty good test as far as I'm concerned. No where near $125. Traveller Premium Universal Tractor Trans/Hydraulic Fluid, 5 gal. at Tractor Supply Co. 

Assuming you are talking about the 4 wheel drive drive shaft. A leak at the front should be gear oil such as this. Traveller Gear Lube, SAE 80W-90, 1 qt., T805379 at Tractor Supply Co. 
A leak at the rear would be the transmission/hydraulic fluid. If it is leaking bad enough to want to catch it then you need to look into repairs. 

Cleaning the strainer would require draining the fluid.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

winston said:


> I don't know what fluid you are using. I used Travelers brand in my old Yanmar 2002D for years and have used the same stuff in my Bobcat hydrastat for years. That is a pretty good test as far as I'm concerned. No where near $125. Traveller Premium Universal Tractor Trans/Hydraulic Fluid, 5 gal. at Tractor Supply Co.
> 
> Assuming you are talking about the 4 wheel drive drive shaft. A leak at the front should be gear oil such as this. Traveller Gear Lube, SAE 80W-90, 1 qt., T805379 at Tractor Supply Co.
> A leak at the rear would be the transmission/hydraulic fluid. If it is leaking bad enough to want to catch it then you need to look into repairs.
> ...


Hi Winston,
Thank you for the important fluid types for the areas. This is my first tractor, (I am an almost retired, September , Paramedic Chief, and really appreciate the knowledge you, and the group, have! 
I saw travelers at my local Tractor Supply. It is an older tractor, 80’s, I think, so maybe it’s just fine? 
is there a way to find out the year it was made? 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Can't tie it down to 1 year but this will give you a good idea. TractorData.com Yanmar YM4500 tractor information
Evidently a mistake on Tractor data showing a 3t90 engine instead of 4t90.

The Travelers fluid would be good for your 4500.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> I don't know what fluid you are using. I used Travelers brand in my old Yanmar 2002D for years and have used the same stuff in my Bobcat hydrastat for years. That is a pretty good test as far as I'm concerned. No where near $125. Traveller Premium Universal Tractor Trans/Hydraulic Fluid, 5 gal. at Tractor Supply Co.
> 
> Assuming you are talking about the 4 wheel drive drive shaft. A leak at the front should be gear oil such as this. Traveller Gear Lube, SAE 80W-90, 1 qt., T805379 at Tractor Supply Co.
> A leak at the rear would be the transmission/hydraulic fluid. If it is leaking bad enough to want to catch it then you need to look into repairs.
> ...


Yes, the TSC brand Traveler Premium Universal Tractor Hydraulic fluid meets the - - - 

J20C
UTHF J20C formula
and it's 10W30 based just like J20C is formulated with. 

Over on the another tractor forum, people are being outright SCAMMED. What takes place is, a prior customer returns the product; filters, oil, etc. The store gives them credit and takes the item and places it back out on the shelf. Well, that was the OLD stuff the first customer swapped. It's a huge trend right now as people are being sneaky saving their money and passing the old stuff in the box or container to the next buyer in the store.

Items to watch out for are; 

oil
lubes
filters (air, oil, hydraulic)
inner tubes
radiator fluid
washer fluid (some people refill with water and a blue ink pen refill and shake the jug.)
etc

So, before cashing out in this rapid inflation era we live in, check and recheck the container, the seals, and damage or spills onto the packaging. 

From that other thread, retail companies do not have the manpower to inspect anything returned anymore. 

This is being called Consumer to Consumer SCAMMING. Letting the 2nd buyer being the fall guy. 

Now, why do I say this? I just got done reading the reviews on the TSC site and at least 2 people have been victims of this. So, TF members here, please be aware.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Yes, the TSC brand Traveler Premium Universal Tractor Hydraulic fluid meets the - - -
> 
> J20C
> UTHF J20C formula
> ...


Thanks Bret for the info and heads up!
I’m going down later to buy the fluid.


----------



## acoard (8 mo ago)

Chris (Wa6cp), this is also my first tractor. I’ve changed some rubber hoses on it so far but as I said my neighbor had changed the fluids before I bought it. I’m just now looking at the fluids and filters. I did buy the Traveller premium tractor fluid from tractor supply as another post had suggested.
Andrew


----------



## acoard (8 mo ago)




----------



## ke6faw (Nov 24, 2021)

acoard said:


> Chris (Wa6cp), this is also my first tractor. I’ve changed some rubber hoses on it so far but as I said my neighbor had changed the fluids before I bought it. I’m just now looking at the fluids and filters. I did buy the Traveller premium tractor fluid from tractor supply as another post had suggested.
> Andrew


Thank you Andrew, (Acoard). 
I am going to drain and change the fluid, and clean the screen filter.I did put in some new Travelers fluid, but I have been catching some fluid that has been leaking, and it looks pretty dark. The Travelers is 49.00 for 5 gal here in Bella Vista, Ca.


----------



## ke6faw (Nov 24, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> There are hints of the 3T90 engine parts and the new generation of the fuel pump in this 4T90.


Good morning,
I am posting a couple of pictures of my 4500D, and wanted to see if someone could identify what the lever does. The lever in question is farthest from the seat. The one by the seat is for the 4 wheel drive. Also at the rear of the tractor , by the PTO. Is it a "hydraulic" mechanism that allows for downward pressure?
In another picture, just beyond the front of the 4 wheel drive axle, is leaking. Is that seal or bearing able to be changed?
And finally...I had to replace one of the front tires. When I put it on, it is about 2 inches shorter. Will the 2 inches be detrimental to the front differential?
Thank you for your time .Sorry for all the questions. Just trying to learn all about this tractor. 


winston said:


> (7) YANMAR YM4500 PARTS MANUAL NPC-1056 | Tractor Forum


----------



## ke6faw (Nov 24, 2021)

Sorry, I am not sure why the pictures doubled or tripled.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ke6faw said:


> Sorry, I am not sure why the pictures doubled or tripled.


Your best answer is to download the OPS manuals for the JD1250, JD1450 and JD1650 from the Deere parts website for FREE. Make sure to pick the icon to the right that looks like a down arrow.

From those OPS manuals, those levers and much more would enlighten you to their functions or controls.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

After looking at the parts manual I believe that lever is your pto clutch lever. I believe you have a live pto. 

I don't know what mechanism you are talking about on the lift but never heard of a 3 point with down pressure. 

There should not be any fluid in the front drive shaft cover. There are oil seals on the output shafts of front wheel drive and transmission drop box. Consistency of fluid leaking would identify which seal is leaking. Gear oil in front drive, transmission/hydraulic fluid in drop box. 

I would recommend getting the same size tires on front.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Your best answer is to download the OPS manuals for the JD1250, JD1450 and JD1650 from the Deere parts website for FREE. Make sure to pick the icon to the right that looks like a down arrow.
> 
> From those OPS manuals, those levers and much more would enlighten you to their functions or controls.


Thank you Bret. I appreciate it!
Heading to the Deere site now.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

winston said:


> After looking at the parts manual I believe that lever is your pto clutch lever. I believe you have a live pto.
> 
> I don't know what mechanism you are talking about on the lift but never heard of a 3 point with down pressure.
> 
> ...


Thank you Winston. I am going two of the same. The shop said only one was available.
Hopefully I can find that seal. I appreciate it!


----------



## ke6faw (Nov 24, 2021)

Good morning,
I have a leak in that seal. I am wondering how I can find that seal , and/or, is it just a generic sized seal?
It is at by the front differential, at the end of the drive shaft. It is leaking approx i/2 quart in 5 days.
Thank you again for your time.
Oh, I did get 2 new front tires. Also I had to order a rear tire. Couldn't find a matching, but the new one is only 3/10's of an inch off.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I was looking for a YM250 UK model info tonight. I came across a YM500 as well. The YM500 has the 3T95 engine. To help those with the YM4500 this YM500 would be of a helper as its all in English. Now, there are some 'slight' differences as the YM500 is a 50Hp machine and the YM4500 is a 45Hp machine. 

So use this as a guide along with the existing parts manual shared earlier. Compare the two for a better understanding.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Thank you Bret! This manual is very helpful!
I am trying to find the hydraulic filter screen. I have been looking at the transmission diagram, but cannot locate it.
Any ideas?
Thanks for any advice…


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Forget to add…I found the size of the Drop box seal…45 x 6 x 9.
It was fairly simple to replace. If anyone needs to know, I would be glad to advise.
Have a safe and blessed weekend…


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Wa6cp said:


> Thank you Bret! This manual is very helpful!
> I am trying to find the hydraulic filter screen. I have been looking at the transmission diagram, but cannot locate it.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks for any advice…


From the part manual, follow the hydraulic suction line from the front of the tractor to the back. 










The filter has a tri-lobe cover plate. Looks like the suction line comes off too, possibly. 

You need to have a kiddie pool handy to have underneath first and foremost. And to have J20C replacement fluid on hand too. 










Item 29 is the filter.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Wa6cp said:


> Thank you Bret! This manual is very helpful!
> I am trying to find the hydraulic filter screen. I have been looking at the transmission diagram, but cannot locate it.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks for any advice…


Treat that screen like GOLD. You can wash it in diesel and a soft toothbrush carefully. 

Very few are available even as used. Here is a complete unit. 








YANMAR HYDRAULIC SCREEN YM1600,1700,1900,2000,240,2000B, 194150-42310 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for YANMAR HYDRAULIC SCREEN YM1600,1700,1900,2000,240,2000B, 194150-42310 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Here is only the replacement screen.








Used Hydraulic Screen fits Yanmar YM1500 194190-42310


Hydraulic Screen for Yanmar Tractor(s) YM1500. Replaces Yanmar OEM nos 194190-42310, Replaces Yanmar Casting nos HS-4190.




www.tractorpartsasap.com


----------



## ke6faw (Nov 24, 2021)

Thank you again!
I already drained the fluid before I replaced the drop box seal.
Thanks for the filter info/description..


----------



## ke6faw (Nov 24, 2021)

Good morning,

I believe this is my filter location.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ke6faw said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I believe this is my filter location.


Is there a tri-lobe cover plate with 3 bolt heads nearby? I would suppose its a tri-lobe a the parts manual hints at that. It could be square with 4 bolts.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

*ke6faw, *No, that is not where your screen is, follow the big line at the pump back to the transmission. That is where your screen is.


----------



## ke6faw (Nov 24, 2021)

So...I am sure this must be the right place. Do you think I can get away with just removing the outer bolts to service the filter? Also, is that black rubber hose just for protecting the line, or for flexibility when working the filter area?
Thanks Bret


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

ke6faw said:


> So...I am sure this must be the right place. Do you think I can get away with just removing the outer bolts to service the filter? Also, is that black rubber hose just for protecting the line, or for flexibility when working the filter area?
> Thanks Bret


 Notice the drawing Bret attached showing the hard line in two pieces spliced together with the hose section. By loosening clamps, you can turn it, bend it, or remove part of it. i would remove all six bolts to service it.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Thanks Winston,
Got it apart. The paper filter looks kinda sad. I will order a new one on Monday.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

If I can ask you guys one last question?
I cannot remove the filter from the metal plate. Tried unscrewing, rocking back and forth, to no avail. What do you think?


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Pictures


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Wa6cp said:


> Thanks Winston,
> Got it apart. The paper filter looks kinda sad. I will order a new one on Monday.


Those are some GREAT pixs you took! Super detailed.

So, your machine has the paper like filter and not the re-usable screen mesh that was OE. Wonder of the original screen mesh was damaged. 

Are you able to take the paper like filter to an auto or Ag parts store for a match-up?


----------



## ke6faw (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks! I am happy to take pictures of any part of my 4500D,
I ended up using a soft toothbrush and gas, and cleaning the filter, I then blew it off with my compressor. The intgrity is very good and without any tears.
I just fired it up and NO leaks.
I just want to say thank you guys again for your time and knowledge. I sure appreciate it.
Have a safe and blessed weekend.


----------



## ke6faw (Nov 24, 2021)

Good afternoon,
Do you know what attachments would fit my 4500D? I am looking for a backhoe attachment and a post hole digger. 
I am unsure about what to search for in measurements, and/or maybe search a particulat tractor's implements that may
fit the 4500D.
Thanks in advance for your time,
Chris


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Pretty sure your 4500 is a category 1 hitch so when looking for an implement you would be looking for category 1. They do make category 1 backhoes but many warnings out there concerning them. Might want to watch this video to learn more. Now don't get me wrong, I know there are a lot of them out there and likely having no trouble.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Thank you Winston. I will check out their videos.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ke6faw said:


> Good afternoon,
> Do you know what attachments would fit my 4500D? I am looking for a backhoe attachment and a post hole digger.
> I am unsure about what to search for in measurements, and/or maybe search a particular tractor's implements that may
> fit the 4500D.
> ...


Chris, I would assume any fitting implements to a JD1250 would be a good match. 



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/1/114-john-deere-1250-attachments.html





Wa6cp said:


> Thank you Winston. I will check out their videos.


Deere never had an OE Backhoe on the JD1250 being the nearest model to the YM4500. 

I too would say Winston's input on a BH for your machine would be a better choice.


----------



## Wa6cp (8 mo ago)

Thank you. I think I’ll just get a post hole digger. The tractor that could break in half, scares the heck out of me! 
the BH’s are 6000 and above. There are a good selection of stand alone BH’s for about 4500-5000.
Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Wa6cp said:


> Thank you. I think I’ll just get a post hole digger. The tractor that could break in half, scares the heck out of me!
> the BH’s are 6000 and above. There are a good selection of stand alone BH’s for about 4500-5000.
> Thanks again for your help!!


I got a PHD, a blade and a 24-inch wide tiller. If I need to cut a trench, it might take a little longer, but I'm not doing it by hand either.


----------

